# New Lr Mobile update



## mcasan (Mar 6, 2017)

Adobe Lightroom for iOS updated with authentic HDR capture, raw exporting, widget and more


----------



## Selondon (Mar 6, 2017)

Nice to see the speed ratings are back


----------



## stevevp (Mar 8, 2017)

Just upgraded to LRM for Android version 2.3. Sadly no sign of HDR capture on my phone running Android 5.1. Is there a minimum mobile operating system requirement for HDR?


----------



## DGStinner (Mar 8, 2017)

From the Google Play Store


> ***In keeping with stringent Adobe requirements around product quality and stability, full raw HDR capture mode is currently supported on devices that contain advanced processing and memory including Samsung S7, S7 Edge, Google Pixel, and Pixel XL.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 8, 2017)

stevevp said:


> Just upgraded to LRM for Android version 2.3. Sadly no sign of HDR capture on my phone running Android 5.1. Is there a minimum mobile operating system requirement for HDR?



I think there is not only a minimum OS requirement, but also a hardward requirement. Only certain phones are supported.


----------



## stevevp (Mar 9, 2017)

Okey dokey! I'll just have to wait until I get a new phone later in the year. As ever, many thanks for the advice.


----------

